# Nokia GSM pinouts



## Andres Cuenca

*Nokia GSM pinouts (1)*

Aquí encontraran una buena colección de pinouts para los móviles GSM Nokia.  

*Nokia 1100, 2300, 2600*







1. VPP
2. FBUS Tx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Rx
5. Ground (GND)


*Nokia 2100, 5210, 6230, 82xx, 8850*






*2100, 5210, 82xx, 8850*

1. MBUS
2. GND
3. FBUS Rx
4. FBUS Tx


*6230*
1. VPP
2. FBUS Tx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Rx
5. GND

*Nokia 3100, 6100*






1. GND
2. FBUS Rx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Tx
5. VPP


*Nokia Pop Port 3100, 3200, 3300, 5100, 6100, 6610, 6800, 7210, 7250*






1. V. In
2. GND
3. ACI (Auto Connect Ignition)
4. V. Out
5. USBPowDet (USB Power Detection) 
6. FBUS Rx
7. FBUS Tx
8. GND
9. Microphone (-)
10. Microphone (+)
11. Earphone L (-)
12. Earphone L (+)
13. Earphone R (-)
14. Earphone R (+)


*Nokia 3200, 3320, 6610, 7200, 7210, 7600*






1. GND
2. MBUS
3. VPP
4. FBUS Rx
5. FBUS Tx


*Nokia 3210, 6600*






*3210*
2. FBUS Tx
3. GND
4. MBUS
5. FBUS Rx

*6600*
1. GND
2. FBUS Rx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Tx
5. VPP

*Nokia 3220, 5140*






1. FBUS Tx
2. FBUS Rx
3. VPP
4. MBUS
5. GND


*Nokia 3310, 3330, 3410, 5510*






1. GND
2. FBUS Tx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Rx


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Nokia GSM pinouts (2)*

*Nokia 3510, 3595*






2. GND
3. VPP
4. FBUS Rx
5. MBUS
6. FBUS Tx


*Nokia 3650, 5100*






1. GND
2. MBUS
3. VPP
5. FBUS Rx
6. FBUS Tx


*Nokia 6800*






3. GND
4. FBUS Rx
5. MBUS
6. FBUS Tx
7. VPP


*Nokia 6820*






3. VPP
4. FBUS Tx
5. MBUS
6. FBUS Rx
7. GND


*Nokia 8310*





7. GND
8. FBUS Rx
9. MBUS
10. FBUS Tx
11. VPP


*Nokia 8810*






1. MBUS
2. FBUS Rx
3. FBUS Tx
4. GND


*Nokia 8910*






5. VPP
6. FBUS Tx
7. MBUS
8. FBUS Rx
9. GND


*Nokia N-gage*






2. GND
3. FBUS Rx
4. MBUS
5. FBUS Tx
6. VPP


*Nokia N-gage QD, 7610, 7650*






*N-gage QD*

1. GND
2. FBUS Rx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Tx
5. VPP

*7610*
1. VPP
2. FBUS Tx
3. MBUS
4. FBUS Rx
5. GND

*7650*
1. GND
2. FBUS Tx
3. FBUS Rx
4. MBUS
5. VPP


----------

